# Decoy opinion



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright struggling to decide whether I should buy 1200 silosocks or 450 avery fullbodies and tnt shells
What do you think, any info will help 
Thank you!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Got the trailer, sled, and wheeler to allow you to get those full bodies in the field day in and day out, even in muddy conditions? If not go with the socks. Or a mix so you can use the advantages of each decoy. Everybody is going to tell you one or the other, but it really comes down to what you want.


----------



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

If I can get them into the field, Will I have better success normally with the smaller fullbody and shell spread or the larger silosock spread?


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

snowgoosekilla said:


> If I can get them into the field, Will I have better success normally with the smaller fullbody and shell spread or the larger silosock spread?


No, bigger is better. If you only plan on hunting a new X field every day, Then the fullbody spread might be as good. I just don't see how you could justify all the extra work, bigger trailer, more money, etc... Personally, I like the BIG spread and mobility of socks. Some of the diehard fullbody guys that I know are going to socks this year. Just too much work to be really mobil.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sillosocks, I wouldn't run full bodies if you gave them to me. The amount of money, extra set up time, space consumed and overall hassle isn't worth it to me. You will still need a ATV to get into the field with socks but at least you can get the entire spread out in 3-4 trips vs how ever many it is going to take to get that many full bodies in. You can kill just as many/more birds with socks.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I have spent thousanad's on snow decoys. Socks, FB you name it 12 vortex's. 80 flyers. I have had it all. I have guided, done it on my own in NE, SD, KS, ND, CA and i will tell you don't waste your time on 5/8 or FB it's all a situation. It doesn't matter it's all a situation. I have sold most my Avery's and have another 600 more and still would run socks. I need to figure out how to get into this market and i would be rich.

I will say the New Avery's look unreal and as a human i see them and want to buy 50dz but i will tell you it is all a situation.

It depends on the state you hunt. ND&SD id Mudd most the time so i would never run anything but socks in those situations. 
now if you go South it will be dry for most yr's Except 06 or07 (i would have to look in the log). It was Muddy everywhere and sucked!!!!


----------



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

"I have sold most my Avery's and have another 600 more and still would run socks. I need to figure out how to get into this market and i would be rich."
So do you have those 600 FBS? I might be interested in them depending how much you want for them.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I also have 18 fb's and 10 dozen 5/8 shells. Mostly blues. I was going to add a bunch of whites too, but I don't have the budget to chase snows with a full size truck and trailer. I have only set these out 4 times. There are no snows where I live in Wyoming and I have come to the conclusion that I should sell these and get more duck and honker deeks, stuff I can use here. Breaks my heart, but gas and other travel expenses are just too high for me these days. Pm me if you are interested. I actually posted them here last spring, but the geese migrated early and I missed the market. Sorta forgot about them during the past few months.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Read this:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/snowgoosedecoys.php


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I'd go with ten dozen stuffers. If using less decoys because they're more realistic is better, a la Avert full-bodies, just imagine what stuffers can do? Once you go stuffed everything else is fluffed.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have often wondered about stuffers. I once watched flock after flock dip down and repeatedly circle (at under 30 yards!) a crippled single as they were in route to a nearby field. None landed, but the way they dipped into a single member of their clan when they had another destination was amazing.
If I were to be able to come up with the cash to eventually do it right, I believe that a group of fullbodies at the head of the spread, where snow geese concentrate their landing/ scrutinizing efforts would be the ticket. The rest of the spread would be socks.


----------

